# Huge turtle



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

We caught and released this on a noodle in the creek. Now we always wonder how long it was and what it weighed. What you think? The guy holding it is 6' 6".


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Alligator snapper. You can grab him by the shell behind the head, he can't bite you like the common snapper can, if handled that way. That turtle will go probably 80 pounds. It is on the threaten species list in Texas, I think. Glad you let it go to keep on growing. This is the one that will lay in the mud with its' mouth open and wiggle its' tongue and with the fish investigate....Bam!!!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I had one as a pet from quarter sized to dinner plate+. He used to eat the sparrows that would land on his whiskey barrel to drink. There would be nothing but floating feathers. I was always afraid I'd come home and find my dogs without a tongue. He emancipated himself in a heavy rain storm and we couldn't ever figure out what happened to him. Found out years later, my son's father in law had seen him walking down the street and took him to a nearby creek. He was actually pretty timid around us, but any other turtles lost their legs around him. He ate gambusia that I had put in the Koi Pond and dipped out for his meal.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That is a huge logger head. I know just what to do with him! catch another - send me a PM.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I hit one about that size on the river, on plane, he/she still owes me a marinetex job 
I do hear there's 7 different meats on them so if I happen to hit one real hard I may have to find out 
The little critters have ripped me enough over the years to justify some turtle soup IMNTBHO :walkingsm


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I was thinking turtle Sauce Piquante. Growing up we ate turtle all the time. They do have 7 different kinds of meat. A turtle that big will move for 24hrs if you chop the head off. The trick is to take a coat hanger and shove it up the tail and down the back bone. THis kills the nerve and keeps him still while you clean him.

Yes, you guessed it. I lived in SE Louisiana all my life. Just up the road from Braithwaite which flooded in the storm.


----------



## madshad (Jun 11, 2012)

NICE!!! that would have nade a nice stew but good to let him make.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Heck he's probably a hundred years old. Don't eat him.


----------



## redneck91 (May 19, 2012)

caught one of them back in May that went about 4 feet long on the shell. they've got some crazy strength in them jaws!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Gofish2day said:


> I was thinking turtle Sauce Piquante. Growing up we ate turtle all the time. They do have 7 different kinds of meat. A turtle that big will move for 24hrs if you chop the head off. The trick is to take a coat hanger and shove it up the tail and down the back bone. THis kills the nerve and keeps him still while you clean him.
> 
> Yes, you guessed it. I lived in SE Louisiana all my life. Just up the road from Braithwaite which flooded in the storm.


 ROFL Karl they call that animal abuse... unless you eat the evidence, quick!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

And Karl says that whiting are not fit to eat???


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Y'all can have them turtles...keep 'em away from me! Contracted Typhoid in '72 from turtles we brought home from a lake in Giddings. In all fairness, it was the water the turtles were in, but the stigma is still there and I won't touch those shelled beast!!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Knowone answered the question. I think 60-80 lbs!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Gator gar; That turtle will go probably 80 pounds.[/QUOTE said:


> Come on GoFish2day, read the thread, :cheers: lol!


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

He has probably had to many Bud Lights SS. LOL

**** Arses eat anything!


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

Go ahead eat it, let game warden find out and lose ALOT of money


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

The trick is to take a coat hanger and shove it up the tail and down the back bone. THis kills the nerve and keeps him still while you clean him.



i think it would kill the nerves in alot of things lmao


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I see where Gater Gar answered. I bet he as seen a few of those catfishing.

Not to change the subject but a large softshell turtle is fast and mean. A neck longer than the snapper or loggerhead and very fast. I fear a softshell more.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

If you get caught killing an alligator snapper you're going to jail and pay a large fine. He's not the same as a loggerhead.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

You gotta remember I know my turtles. The pic is of a Alligator snapper due to the ridges on the shell. Logger head back home. The common snapper which you can keep looks just as ugly but has a smooth shell. Both taste great but one will get you a fine.

As far as age is concerned, 20 year old cow at McD's or a 80 yr turtle? The cow looks better but the turtle tastes better


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Tell em Karl!


----------

